# Installing VB 6.0 Pro on XP Pro SP1



## Gary Blackwe

When attempting to install Vb 6.0 Pro on to XP Pro SP1 the following message is received:

setup has encountered a problem and needs to close. We are sorry for the inconvenience.

Error Signature

AppName: vs60wiz.exe
App Ver: 6.0.0.8167 ModName: vs60wiz.exe
ModVer: 6.0.0.8167 Offset: 000087f1

I have tried all suggestions mentioned in Microsoft Knowledge Base Article - 250343 but to no avail.

Can anyone else suggest a solution or get around?

Thanks,
Gary


----------



## Rollin' Rog

Did a quick search and also found this, it seems a little more specific than the article you were using...

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;192731

*edit*

wow, I counted no less than 15 "performance" folders in the key (HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Services) 
they reference. That's a lot of renaming. If you do it, be sure to save the key first so that you can merge it back later and not have to individually rename each instance.


----------



## Brother_B

I saw that you had the same problem as i did, but no solution.

Well I have a solution to your problem.

First : Install VS on a win98 machine, but abort when you have to choose install dir.
Second : Run RegEdit, find HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\VisualStudio
export it to a file.
Third : Copy that file to the XP machine and run it.
Last : Run The file ACMBOOT.EXE from your VS CD.

If you don't have the time to make a reg file get it here


----------



## seven smiles

Thanks Brother_B, a variation on that worked for me - I loaded \key.dat from the CD into regedit and then ran acmeboot.exe.

 :up:


----------



## cjack

WHOW!! The trick worked fine with my VStudio too! Exported the reg keys from a VSTudio installation and imported into my system .... VStudio setup worked like a charm launching acmboot.exe! Thank you for your help guys!!


----------



## Vico

I can't seem to be able to get the key (each time i try to download it it say wrong link). plz fix it because i really need it , since vb6 comes up with the same error as above.


----------



## Vico

oh at least drag it into notpad and tell me what it says so i can create the key myself


----------



## mubarak

hi brother_b,

i cant download the reg you at the specified link, is there an alternate link? 

thanks


----------



## AlanJayWeiner

seven smiles said:


> Thanks Brother_B, a variation on that worked for me - I loaded \key.dat from the CD into regedit and then ran acmeboot.exe.
> 
> :up:


WOW! That worked for me too!

I've spent the past few hours trying to load VB6 on this machine without success - trying all the other suggestions (disabling performance counters, renaming files, safe mode, copying to the hard disk, editing installation files, etc etc) - no joy. Finally gave up on it but did one more Google - and found this thread. *Success*! 

Thanks for posting that!

- Al Weiner -

To help others looking for this answer, I'm going to mention a few keywords I searched for:
vs60wiz.exe install failure crash visual basic 6 windows xp


----------



## Genidiot

I can't download the registry file either. If anyone has it, I can make it available on the net if you'd be so kind as to share! [email protected]


----------



## Genidiot

Ahhh ... my installation is finally running, without the registry file above. I found this link:

http://www.msfn.org/board/lofiversion/index.php/t14438.html

The gist is, from a command prompt, go to your installation CD root directory ...
* regedit /s key.dat
* acmboot /k "0123456789", where "0123456789" is your CD key with no dash

I've tried this VC6 installation and the VB6 installation as well soooo many times, gave up and tried to upgrade the sources to .Net 2005. But, I got yet another VS6 component with source today. I just happened to stumble upon this other answer.


----------



## kiran0805

I installed VB6.0 on my windows XP. It got installed successfully but when i run or open any project it shows sorry for the inconvenience and kindly report to microsoft. PLZZZZZZZZZ HELP


----------



## peterh40

Make sure you install VB6 SP6 when using Windows XP:

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...70-dfe1-42a1-a4c8-39718c7e381d&DisplayLang=en


----------



## kiran0805

hmmm i tried that... now after installation it shows memory reference error...... not able to save any project or view an existing one... wat do i do??


----------

